# NS6L183 - 3500k Nichia 258lumen 95l per watt CRI 85



## J.D. (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone seen this/ played with it?
*NS6L183*


sorry Link in German only.

95 Lumen/Watt and CRI 85 258 Lumen max - sounds to good to be true


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 10, 2010)

Data sheet

Typical numbers are closer to 71 lm/W @ 700 mA and ~85 lm/W @ 350 mA extrapolating from the data sheet. Based of their test data, it looks like they're selling the top ( C200 ) bin. Price isn't bad, either.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 10, 2010)

thank for the datasheet.
hm... those numbers aren't that impressive.
But still interesting ...

think i order a few to play with


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 11, 2010)

They appear to be using 6 of their famous plastic led dies.

If you're into experimenting, it would be nice if you tried ncsw119 mono die too, 262lm/700mA at the same store, for less. They seem a newest release, so you'd be pioneering virgin teritory... ;-)

Not long ago ncsw136 (prototype?) sold for 30$ a piece, so these ones seem cheap for a Nichia: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226547


----------



## J.D. (Jan 15, 2010)

zzonbi said:


> They appear to be using 6 of their famous plastic led dies.
> 
> If you're into experimenting, it would be nice if you tried ncsw119 mono die too, 262lm/700mA at the same store, for less. They seem a newest release, so you'd be pioneering virgin teritory... ;-)
> 
> Not long ago ncsw136 (prototype?) sold for 30$ a piece, so these ones seem cheap for a Nichia: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226547



Good point, i think i'll order these two. 
But the problem is i've no equipment for mesuring lumens etc. 
maybe jtr1962 is interested in testing these


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 15, 2010)

J.D. said:


> Good point, i think i'll order these two.
> But the problem is i've no equipment for mesuring lumens etc.
> maybe jtr1962 is interested in testing these


I would definitely be interested in testing them, as well as buying maybe 5-10 extras for projects, if you'll be ordering some. I noticed the reel price is only 3.99 Euros ( about $6 US ) if we could get enough people interested to order 1400.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry too late, i orderd some Nichia NS6L183 warm white pieces.
If you are still interested i'll send you one for when they arrive .
Delivering time is about 2-1-2010.

The ncsw136 isn't availible till mid of Feb.
so i didn't order them....




jtr1962 said:


> I would definitely be interested in testing them, as well as buying maybe 5-10 extras for projects, if you'll be ordering some. I noticed the reel price is only 3.99 Euros ( about $6 US ) if we could get enough people interested to order 1400.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 19, 2010)

J.D. said:


> Sorry too late, i orderd some Nichia NS6L183 warm white pieces.
> 
> If you are still interested i'll send you one for when they arrive .
> Delivering time is about 2-1-2010.
> ...


Actually, my post was meant to express interest in the NS6L183. I didn't even realize that you were referring to the other LED ( NCSW136 ) until now. So yes, I'm definitely interested in testing the NS6L183 ( and possibly purchasing more next time you order them ). I don't have much interest in the other LED ( NCSW136 ) as it's not high CRI or otherwise unusual.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 19, 2010)

It's worth pointing out that there's a little Union Jack at the top of the page for those of us who speak English.

This LED would be pretty hard to focus, on account of the 6-die arrangement. I have one of Don's Sundrops, and there is an obvious pattern around the edge of the beam where the light from each of the 6 dies is focused in a slightly different spot.


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 19, 2010)

119 is the one listed with CRI 85.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 20, 2010)

zzonbi said:


> 119 is the one listed with CRI 85.


No,
the NSL183 H3 warm white has CRI 85 ...
look here
The NSL183 H1 even have CRI 92 but much less efficiency 

the 119 is listed with 80 at nichia.com maybe a typo at leds.de


----------



## Darkhorse85 (Jan 20, 2010)

The 119 is also only available with a lens built in. Plus, it's significantly smaller than the 183. 

seems to be in compromise territory more than groundbreaking territory.

now, I wonder if we can actually tell a difference between CRI of 80 and a CRI of 85.


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 20, 2010)

Just to clarify, listed at the site of the link in the original message.

I hope you get yours with the high cri you wish, but if they don't have the H suffix that's uncertain, following the list at the Nichia site.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you guys get these LED's to play with? Any updates?


----------



## J.D. (Apr 13, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Did you guys get these LED's to play with? Any updates?



Still waiting for delivery


----------



## J.D. (Apr 28, 2010)

Finally i got it .
will contact jtr1962 for testing


----------



## wquiles (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice. Late, but they finally arrived. I will try to order some as well


----------



## Mister T (Apr 29, 2010)

J.D. said:


> Finally i got it .



Any new information regarding the CRI? Is this the 85 or 92 type version?


----------



## wquiles (May 19, 2010)

J.D. said:


> Finally i got it .
> will contact jtr1962 for testing



Any updates? Can you tell exactly which bin did you get?


----------

